# Matt Ogus - G4P Story



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone a follower of Flexforall2 aka Matt Ogus on youtube?

Not had a look over the weekend just been busy but apparently hes been outed as a gay 4 pay dude who flexes his muscles on camera for [email protected] guys.

Some of the comments are mean man


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Seen a few of his vids. I'm sure he has a gf or said he did.

But what ever floats his boat! Or maybe he is in desperate need of some cash!?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

J H said:


> Seen a few of his vids. I'm sure he has a gf or said he did.
> 
> But what ever floats his boat! Or maybe he is in desperate need of some cash!?


I duno man but i only watched the one vid, and i felt violated and sick in my own mouth, no offense to anyone thats into it but damn i didnt like to see or hear what i did


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> I duno man but i only watched the one vid, and i felt violated and sick in my own mouth, no offense to anyone thats into it but damn i didnt like to see or hear what i did


Does he just flex his muscles like you say in the op?

If so, I might be missing the point but why pay for that when there are plenty of bodybuilding sites, including this one, where you can see it for free?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Does he just flex his muscles like you say in the op?
> 
> If so, I might be missing the point but why pay for that when there are plenty of bodybuilding sites, including this one, where you can see it for free?


the one i seen, he starts with 'hey [email protected] nation' then hes on webcam with some dude and hes moaning, then Ogus starts flexing telling the dude to put his thumb in his mouth and i bet you love that dont you, you little cnut!!!!

:confused1: :whistling: :no:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> the one i seen, he starts with 'hey [email protected] nation' then hes on webcam with some dude and hes moaning, then Ogus starts flexing telling the dude to put his thumb in his mouth and i bet you love that dont you, you little cnut!!!!
> 
> :confused1: :whistling: :no:


Youre right thats disgusting. Do you have a link :whistling:


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

He said he done the vids when he was 18 for some money. Don't think he needs to do them anymore as youtub is his full time job


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Youre right thats disgusting. Do you have a link :whistling:


youtube it mate some trolls have gone hell bent on destroying his rep, they have links on near all of his comments now, think they loaded like 7 vids, i heard there is one were he sits and just starts flicking and punching his nipples hahahahaha

oh my lord, i have seen enough...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chuffy said:


> He said he done the vids when he was 18 for some money. Don't think he needs to do them anymore as youtub is his full time job


i hope not for his sake haha.

i seen a few comments on his uploads saying he has an amazon wishlist and he flexs on cam and ppl buy n send whats on it, apparently his wishlist was updated only last year...??

Still at it maybe...


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Just seen one on youtube, I'm scarred for life!!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

J H said:


> Just seen one on youtube, I'm scarred for life!!


hahaha told u man


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Someone must be desperate to ruin his rep. Question is how did they find those vids! Haha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

J H said:


> Someone must be desperate to ruin his rep. Question is how did they find those vids! Haha


was thinking the same thing myself, some of the comments had me rollin tho....

flexing licking and sucking his bis.....Strong WTF


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

someone found them on the net & must have passed them on to Chris Jones (POG) who then posted the vids on his facebook (jones fb)

Matt then tried to laugh it off.....


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

chuffy said:


> someone found them on the net & must have passed them on to Chris Jones (POG) who then posted the vids on his facebook (jones fb)
> 
> Matt then tried to laugh it off.....


I think he'll struggle to laugh this one off!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chuffy said:


> someone found them on the net & must have passed them on to Chris Jones (POG) who then posted the vids on his facebook (jones fb)
> 
> Matt then tried to laugh it off.....


Really

damn thats some cold sh!t!!


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Really
> 
> damn thats some cold sh!t!!


I know esp when Jones challenged Matt to a contest then pulled out.

Still love the Physiques of greatness channel tho. Why would any bender pay for an Ogus vid when most of his youtube vids are of him with his top off? the boy never wears t-shirts lol


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Question is if some gay folk on the internet offered to buy you free supps & paid for you to flex on webcam (only flexing) would any of yous do it?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

chuffy said:


> Question is if some gay folk on the internet offered to buy you free supps & paid for you to flex on webcam (only flexing) would any of yous do it?


No Chance mate, would u?

Ogus didn't just flex he was on webcam with men telling them to do things, u can clearly here a man BUSTIN ALLLLL KINDZZZ AN NUTS...ALLLL KINDZZZZZ in one video hahahahaha


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

Na not if the guy on the other end of the cam is skeeting everywhere


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

J H said:


> I think he'll struggle to laugh this one off!


why ??? as long as he wasnt sleeping with men for money i dont see the issue.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

gycraig said:


> why ??? as long as he wasnt sleeping with men for money i dont see the issue.


Have you seen some of the vids? They are pretty cringe worthy. But you are right, if he's just doing it for a bit of money and can handle the stick then why not!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I saw it. Pretty cringey but whatever he gotta do to make his paper.


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I saw it. Pretty cringey but whatever he gotta do to make his paper.


True. But I dont think it would be the first thing I would turn to do.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder how sponser unfriendly he has become


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Hayesy said:


> No Chance mate, would u?
> 
> Ogus didn't just flex he was on webcam with men telling them to do things, u can clearly here a man BUSTIN ALLLLL KINDZZZ AN NUTS...ALLLL KINDZZZZZ in one video hahahahaha


iv ****ed on webcam before, earned good money for it when it was neccessary. would i do it other than in exceptional circumstances, NO. but you got to do what you got to do sometimes


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

No different to strippers really? And there is many sites with women being paid to go on webcam and do worse things.. He isn't hurting anyone or isn't doing any actual sexual contact so what he does to make money is up to him.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

chuffy said:


> Question is if some gay folk on the internet offered to buy you free supps & paid for you to flex on webcam (only flexing) would any of yous do it?


I would definitely do it but nobody is going to pay for little biceps so I can't make any money out of it  I'd got further than flexing too, maybe do a little pec dance whilst eating an unripe banana.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

You guys seen he's posted a 36 minute response?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

J H said:


> Have you seen some of the vids? They are pretty cringe worthy. But you are right, if he's just doing it for a bit of money and can handle the stick then why not!


handle the stick?

tee hee


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not surprised he does it, he is hawt


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

L11 said:


> handle the stick?
> 
> tee hee


Hahaha genius!


----------



## chuffy (Sep 8, 2010)

RFC52 said:


> You guys seen he's posted a 36 minute response?


Bit excessive 36 mins. don't think he has to explain himself to randoms on the net. he did what he did & he can't change it. tried to make a few easy $ and it bit him in the ass

But yeah, I'd also wonder if some sponsors would be a little wary of picking him up


----------

